

If the tv is 70 inches then the woman is 7ft tall? - fbea
http://imgur.com/KXMAQ

======
_delirium
Well, she's closer to the camera than the TV is. Depending on the camera setup
(distance and focal length) that can make a huge difference.

------
leppie
Graph reading FAIL.

